# Create Your Own Free Halloween Music/Sound Effects!



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

This maybe "old hat" for some, but this is the first year I have came across this website Silent Hill Media X - The ultimate resource for Silent Hill. It is amazingly packed with great sound effects. It has really enhanced my music for 2009!!!  Downloading is safe and the quality is really good. 

Below is free editing software as well, if you don't already have some. 

Audacity: Download

BTW ~ Don't forget to donate some bucks to the silenthill site above to keep it running.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

SH is love.

Air raid sirens freak me out. ): 

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent link! Thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a rabid Silent Hill fan... ~happy dance~

thanks for the link!


----------



## sassyluv (Oct 29, 2011)

it didn't work


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Well if it's Silent Hill stuff you want, you can go here they have a bunch of stuff. http://www.silenthillmemories.net/main/main_en.htm

Silent Hill Memories also has my Silent Hill 3 and 4 Complete Soundtracks. I think Silent Hill 4 has more ambience than Silent Hill 3.

You can also snatch them on my Scary Sounds of Halloween blog.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2010/10/silent-hill-3-complete-soundtrack.html
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/10/silent-hill-4-complete-soundtrack.html


----------

